# Tricks and training for indoor



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

I’m looking for some inspiration on mentally engaging tricks and training indoor. I’m 7 months pregnant and my maternity leave starts soon, which means I have a lot of time to train but physically I’m not capable of taking her for long walks. Short walks and moving around is still easy (thanks to having a V). 

Fred really is my personal dog (took me 5 years to convince my partner to get a dog) and we love training together so I’m just looking for teaching extra tricks or skills that might come in handy (I’m not the doggy dancing type for tricks ;-)) I prefer the IPO / obedience stuff. I’ve listed a few things to improve such as hold objects and improve her sitting next to my leg. But I could use a bit of inspiration. 

Ideas would be very welcome!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

once holding objects you could teach a bunch of helping tricks, like putting toys into dog basket (lol baby toys may end up there too), putting smaller laundry items into washing machine, picking up objects from the ground a delivering into your hand etc.
i thought Bende walking backwards at a trick class, then we met a big coyote at our walk, scary. i remembered that you should not turn your back on them, so i gave the command for backwards walking, so we did for several hundreds steps. so don`t downgrade the dancing type tricks  
you can also practice whoa in the house with toys, helps on self control, may come handy when baby becomes a toddler too.
hope these are some good inspiration, looking forward to those baby pictures.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Backwards walking is now definitely on my list! This is something I’ve thought about before but I’ve never been able to teach her. And grabbing and putting away objects, I did not think of that before (🤷‍♀️) but that is a great one.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

When we had kids we put a blanket down and teached the dog to stay off (and not jump over the blanket). Eventually the baby was on the blanket learning to roll over and our V would just lie down right next. No licking, pawing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If your on Facebook the look up this group, then you can go over to their files and see step by step how they train a exercise.
It’s called canine conditioning body awareness.
A dog having body awareness, helps them a lot in other areas.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just for fun, I taught Shine how to file her own nails. Just a cheap cutting board, and heavy grit sandpaper.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Just a quick update on what we’ve been working on so far (cleaning up her own toys).
https://www.instagram.com/reel/CUfW1T4lxz9/

We are now working on ‘hold’ for all sorts of objects. And we’re strengthening the ‘place’ command in preparation of having a baby around.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Fred is sooo cute, doing her chores for treats.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

It’s so much fun to train with her but it’s a challenge while 37 weeks pregnant. Teaching her to help me out with chores really was the best idea! Soon she’ll be my personal service dog if we continue to train at this rate. Can’t believe how smart these dogs are.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

unfortunately the link does not work for me, but i am glad that you guys have found something new to enjoy together.


----------

